# Unhappy with the Pit Boss Lexington, need a new smoker



## Thomas_Aldon

Hey all, 

I've had a MES 30 (earlier model) for a while and unfortunately it's dying. It's a shame because that thing was amazing at holding temps even during the Oregon winters. It was my first true love smoker. I added an AMNPS on the rails next to the chip tray, and would remove the piece blocking the chip tray for max airflow. I would get incredible results from it. The only pain was the small rack size. I don't care about not having a smoke ring as I'm only feeding myself, my wife, and our two younger kids.

Anyway, I thought I'd try a pellet grill this time around and I got a Pit Boss Lexington. I tried a pork butt on it and was not impressed at all. The temperature difference between the top and bottom of the meat was about 25 degrees after 6 hours. The only "good" thing it did was give me a little of a smoke ring which I don't care about as mentioned above. I've read a ton of about the best smokers on this site, and I know I'm about to beat a dead horse, but I wanted some opinions. 

Budget: $1000 or so (+/- $200)
Requirements: Relatively easy to use, hands off style, either pellet or electric. Cannot be a stick burner because it will be under an outdoor patio with a high roof and I don't want to have to clean the white sheetrock all that often. I want to create a good smoke flavor either from the smoker itself or using AMNPS, Smoke Tube, or similar device. I don't care about the smoke ring. I have to be able to fit a whole brisket, pork belly, or similar sized meat.

Thanks for your time. I enjoy reading this forum.


----------



## mike11891

I've had a Traeger and a GMG Daniel Boone and to be honest I didn't care for either.  There are two types of people with pellet smokers those who love them and those who don't.  With both my units I had problems keeping consistent heat (the GMG was about 75 degrees off at 220 I was actually at 150), Both delivered very little smoke and have been forced to use an AMNPS but that has been difficult for the large amount of smoke it puts out.   I have reverted  back to a wood side box smoker and have given up on pellet.  I will say though, Yoder seems to be a good pellet smoker but I have never owned one.  Anyway, thats my 2 cents


----------



## Thomas_Aldon

mike11891 said:


> I've had a Traeger and a GMG Daniel Boone and to be honest I didn't care for either.  There are two types of people with pellet smokers those who love them and those who don't.  With both my units I had problems keeping consistent heat (the GMG was about 75 degrees off at 220 I was actually at 150), Both delivered very little smoke and have been forced to use an AMNPS but that has been difficult for the large amount of smoke it puts out.   I have reverted  back to a wood side box smoker and have given up on pellet.  I will say though, Yoder seems to be a good pellet smoker but I have never owned one.  Anyway, thats my 2 cents


Thanks for that feedback. I really appreciate it. I've heard great things about Yoder from this forum but I think my wife may kill me at those prices.


----------



## ofelles

I have a Yoder YS640 and really like it.  I sometimes use a smoke tube in it to enhance to smoke.  The heavy construction of it helps it to maintain temps good.  It does swing some in temp like all pellet cookers.  The set and forget feature is great.
I also have a Lone Star Grillz insulated cabinet smoker which is charcoal/wood chunk fired.  I puts out some very good food.  The smoke profile is a lot closer to a stick burner than the Yoder.  With an added fireboard controller and pit bull fan it is close to set and forget.   The construction of this cooker is fantastic.
Both of these cookers would be at the top or above your budget but IMHO you get what you pay for and these will  be hand me downs one day.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Take a look at Rec-Teq.  
The RT-590 is in your price range and is similar in size to your current PB Lexington. 








						Best Wood Pellet Grills & Smokers | recteq
					

recteq high quality smokers and grills with WiFi technology will have you spend less time guessing and more time enjoying your grill.




					www.recteq.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

You said no stick burner but how about charcoal.  WSM's are great smokers  and paired with a BBQ Guru are pretty much hands free.   Add WiFi thermometer and a smart plug to Guru and can monitor and shut down from anywhere.   I also been hearing good things about Gravity Feed Charcoal smokers.


----------



## jcam222

I think one of the Masterbuilt gravity feeds would be a great solution for you. Simplicity of electric with the real charcoal and wood flavor.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Hated my GMG. Still have it, but it doesn’t work. Next smoker will be another MES. Mine is about 4? years old and is still running fine.


----------



## Thomas_Aldon

Hi all, 
Thanks for the recommendations. I ended up getting the RT-590 based off of your feedback. Funny enough, I work for a company that makes braille products for people who are blind and was working a virtual conference yesterday. One of our customers ended up joining the Zoom meeting and told me how one of the Rec Teq staff gave him the best service he had ever had, and spent about 30 minutes describing the product and answering questions. That really sold me on it. 

Thanks again


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Thomas_Aldon said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for the recommendations. I ended up getting the RT-590 based off of your feedback. Funny enough, I work for a company that makes braille products for people who are blind and was working a virtual conference yesterday. One of our customers ended up joining the Zoom meeting and told me how one of the Rec Teq staff gave him the best service he had ever had, and spent about 30 minutes describing the product and answering questions. That really sold me on it.
> 
> Thanks again




There are quite a few Rec-Teq owners here on the forums.
Whether they own a RT-700 or even the RT-340, they have nothing but positive things to report about their smokers and RT customer service.
I think you will be very pleased with your decision.
Keep us posted.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Thomas_Aldon said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for the recommendations. I ended up getting the RT-590 based off of your feedback. Funny enough, I work for a company that makes braille products for people who are blind and was working a virtual conference yesterday. One of our customers ended up joining the Zoom meeting and told me how one of the Rec Teq staff gave him the best service he had ever had, and spent about 30 minutes describing the product and answering questions. That really sold me on it.
> 
> Thanks again


I have same one.  It a great smoker.  I do use the smoking tube with it but if you have the time use the Xtreme Smoke setting for a few hours.


----------



## Thomas_Aldon

I use the 5x8 and have never used the tube. Ignoring the space the AMNPS takes up, is there another reason to use the tube instead of the 5x8?


----------



## sandyut

Enjoy you rec teq!   I love mine


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Thomas_Aldon said:


> I use the 5x8 and have never used the tube. Ignoring the space the AMNPS takes up, is there another reason to use the tube instead of the 5x8?



From what I understand, the tube is designed to be used in low oxygen (air flow) environments or where a fire/flame is consuming oxygen. 
If it were me, I would try the first cook on your new RT-590 without the AMNPS.
If you find you desire more smoke or need more smoke production during higher temp cooks, then try your AMNPS.
If it doesn't want to stay lit during the cook, then you would most likely need to switch over to the tube to augment smoke production. 
Since you were using the tray in your MB smoker,  it will probably work just fine in your RT-590.


----------



## bigfurmn

Thomas_Aldon said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for the recommendations. I ended up getting the RT-590 based off of your feedback. Funny enough, I work for a company that makes braille products for people who are blind and was working a virtual conference yesterday. One of our customers ended up joining the Zoom meeting and told me how one of the Rec Teq staff gave him the best service he had ever had, and spent about 30 minutes describing the product and answering questions. That really sold me on it.
> 
> Thanks again


I hope you enjoy it and it does everything you want! The a-maze-n tube worked better for me in my MES40 and Pit Boss 1000. As far as pellets go, try to find lumberjack pellets. They put off more smoke flavor than anything else I've used.


----------

